
Show HN: The only PHP library you miss - zakirullin
https://github.com/zakirullin/typed-accessor
======
cannedslime
I honestly don't think that this solves anything that was a real problem in
PHP. Super easy boilerplate to abstract away (like you did). But I don't think
your way is much more pleasing to the eye than filter_var... Maybe I am being
over critical because the amount of emojis gave me a minor aneurysm.

~~~
zakirullin
Type casting doesn't seem to be an issue for you?

